# Xin review về viên uống điều kinh Scarosa



## minhchau

Có mom nào kinh nguyệt không đều, máu thâm đen, vón cục mỗi khi đến tháng giống em ko ạ? Em nghe nói kinh nguyệt như này dễ ảnh hưởng đến sinh đẻ sau này nữa, em lo quá đi mất. Qua nay đang tìm hiểu viên uống điều kinh Scarosa, đọc thành phần 100% hoạt chất lành tính, nhiều người dùng phản hồi cải thiện tốt vấn đề rối loạn kinh nguyệt, máu tươi hơn, ko bị vón cục lại còn điều hòa nội tiết, da dẻ hồng hào nữa chứ. Không biết nhà mình có mom nào dùng chưa ạ? cho e xin review về viên uống điều kinh Scarosa với ạ?


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm

Cho mình hỏi là uống thuốc giảm đau nhiều quá có sao không ạ ? Tháng nào mình cũng phải uống, lúc vừa bị là uống 1v, tầm hơn 10 tiếng sau là nó đau tiếp mà phải uống 2v mới hết đau đc


----------



## Thương Trang

Em nữa
Em cũng muốn xin review về viên uống điều kinh Scarosa
Chị nào dùng rồi cho em xin thông tin cụ thể nhé
Uống liều lượng và lộ trình như nào?


----------



## Lam Thien Anh Thy

Nói đến chu kỳ kinh mà mình phát hoảng
Mình thì đau bụng phát điên, cái lưng như muốn gãy, tâm trạng khó tính, buồn vui thất thường, mụn mọc quanh mồm.. đến khổ
T bị 1 cái nữa là trước ngày rụng dâu sẽ khóc không lý do. Ngày hôm đấy khóc xong là biết thể éo nào mai cũng đến ngày


----------



## minhchau

Lam Thien Anh Thy nói:


> Nói đến chu kỳ kinh mà mình phát hoảng
> Mình thì đau bụng phát điên, cái lưng như muốn gãy, tâm trạng khó tính, buồn vui thất thường, mụn mọc quanh mồm.. đến khổ
> T bị 1 cái nữa là trước ngày rụng dâu sẽ khóc không lý do. Ngày hôm đấy khóc xong là biết thể éo nào mai cũng đến ngày


Lại còn bị khóc rưng rức như thế nữa, thật luôn ạ, nghe mông lung như một trò đùa. Nhưng nó lại là sự thật phũ phàng
Chị em phụ nữ sao khổ thế chứ, kiếp sau nhất quyết phải làm đàn ông mới được 


Thương Trang nói:


> Em nữa
> Em cũng muốn xin review về viên uống điều kinh Scarosa
> Chị nào dùng rồi cho em xin thông tin cụ thể nhé
> Uống liều lượng và lộ trình như nào?


Hóa ra cũng nhiều chị em muốn tìm hiểu về viên uống điều kinh Scarosa nhỉ. Đợi em xin feedback từ các mẹ thông thái nhà mình xem như nào ạ


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu

Đợt con gái tớ cũng đau. Mỗi tháng 1 kiểu )) nhưng đa số trước khi bị sẽ đau lưng và nổi mụn. Nặng thì tiêu chảy, sốt, đau đầu như trời sập, đau bụng dưới muốn chết đi sống lại. Xong mng bảo đẻ con xong là hết. Đẻ bé Bông xong vẫn y nguyên chẳng khác gì luôn.
May sao có lần được bà chị làm bên dược chỉ cho cái viên uống điều kinh Scarosa như ảnh này. Chỉ cần dùng trc chu kỳ kinh tầm chục ngày đã thấy sự thay đổi rồi ạ.
Có tìm hiểu kỹ thì thành phần viên uống này gồm 9 loại thảo dược:
+ 3 loại thảo dược giảm đau bụng kinh là hương phụ , tam thất , ngải cứu
+ các vị hoạt huyết thông mạch , điều kinh gồm xuyên khung , đương quy , ô dược , hồng hoa , trần bì , ích mẫu , hồng hoa giúp giảm đau nhanh chóng mà không gây ra tác dụng phụ  như thuốc giảm đau tây y
Rất an toàn hiệu quả ạ


----------



## KhuatHaAnh.hn

Lại nói tới những ngày bà Nguyệt ghé thăm: Đau bụng, đau lưng, buồn nôn, có khi đau tới mức nhập viện cấp cứu tiêm giảm đau mới hết. À lại còn mọc mụn, khó ở, thèm ăn chua, mà lại bị ra ga giường thì cmn tăng xông luôn


----------



## ailanguoithuongem2x4x

Bé Bông Yêu nói:


> Đợt con gái tớ cũng đau. Mỗi tháng 1 kiểu )) nhưng đa số trước khi bị sẽ đau lưng và nổi mụn. Nặng thì tiêu chảy, sốt, đau đầu như trời sập, đau bụng dưới muốn chết đi sống lại. Xong mng bảo đẻ con xong là hết. Đẻ bé Bông xong vẫn y nguyên chẳng khác gì luôn.
> May sao có lần được bà chị làm bên dược chỉ cho cái viên uống điều kinh Scarosa như ảnh này. Chỉ cần dùng trc chu kỳ kinh tầm chục ngày đã thấy sự thay đổi rồi ạ.
> Có tìm hiểu kỹ thì thành phần viên uống này gồm 9 loại thảo dược:
> + 3 loại thảo dược giảm đau bụng kinh là hương phụ , tam thất , ngải cứu
> + các vị hoạt huyết thông mạch , điều kinh gồm xuyên khung , đương quy , ô dược , hồng hoa , trần bì , ích mẫu , hồng hoa giúp giảm đau nhanh chóng mà không gây ra tác dụng phụ  như thuốc giảm đau tây y
> Rất an toàn hiệu quả ạ


Em cũng muốn vin review về viên uống điều kinh Scarosa ạ. Dùng hàng ngày quanh năm hay như nào vậy mom ơi?
Mua hiệu thuốc tây thì có không ạ?


----------



## FullHouse

Nếu những ngày này mệt mỏi khó chịu thì các mẹ nên để ý
1. Ăn uống đồ ấm nóng, đừng ăn uống lạnh nhé. Có thể uống trà gừng, hoặc chế biến ngải cứu như trứng tráng nè, gà tần ngải cứu. Canh táo đỏ, kỷ tử cũng rất tốt cho những ngày này
2. Chườm nóng bụng nếu thấy khó chịu quá
3. Vận động nhẹ nhàng thôi, đừng huỳnh huỵch hay mang vác nặng
4. Tìm hiểu các loại điều kinh an toàn để dùng 
5. Đừng lạm dụng viên giảm đau khẩn cấp, hại và cực hại đó


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu

ailanguoithuongem2x4x nói:


> Em cũng muốn vin review về viên uống điều kinh Scarosa ạ. Dùng hàng ngày quanh năm hay như nào vậy mom ơi?
> Mua hiệu thuốc tây thì có không ạ?


Mua bên hãng này cho nhanh b ạ SCAROSA TRỊ ĐAU BỤNG KINH 
Lại có nhiều khuyến mãi nữa đấy ví dụ như mua 2 hộp được giảm 30k, 3 hộp được giảm 100k, 5 hộp đc tặng thêm 1 hộp, 7 hộp tặng 2 hộp, tát cả đều được freeship đấy. Không dành cho người bị rong kinh, đang bị ra máu, không sử dụng nhé b. 
Uống liệu trình 3 tháng là được rồi ạ, ko tái đau, khỏi hẳn đau bụng kinh, kinh nguyệt đều đặn, khí huyết lưu thông, da dẻ hồng hào ...


----------



## minhchau

Bé Bông Yêu nói:


> Mua bên hãng này cho nhanh b ạ SCAROSA TRỊ ĐAU BỤNG KINH
> Lại có nhiều khuyến mãi nữa đấy ví dụ như mua 2 hộp được giảm 30k, 3 hộp được giảm 100k, 5 hộp đc tặng thêm 1 hộp, 7 hộp tặng 2 hộp, tát cả đều được freeship đấy. Không dành cho người bị rong kinh, đang bị ra máu, không sử dụng nhé b.
> Uống liệu trình 3 tháng là được rồi ạ, ko tái đau, khỏi hẳn đau bụng kinh, kinh nguyệt đều đặn, khí huyết lưu thông, da dẻ hồng hào ...


Cảm ơn m chia sẻ nhé. Nghe m rì viu chân thực như này, em cũng yên tâm mua thử mấy hộp viên uống Scarosa dùng xem hiệu quả tới đâu
M nào đang ngóng thì đợi em dùng ít bữa rồi em rv lại cho nhé


----------

